# Best sights???



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

What is your favorite sight and why? Looking for a new sight for my bow.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I like Toxonics. I have the K953 3-pin Prohunter. The pins are very bright and really shine during low light periods.

http://www.toxonics.com/Catalog/Product/ProHunter


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

HHA single pin.One pin makes it easier for hogs at night, and with a faster flatter shooting bow it can be set at 30 yards and I can use the Gap Shooting technique or range it and set the dial to exact yardage.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

If you can get to a shop and compare several side by side that is my best suggestion. Try them in low light like in a dark area of the shop as well as in the brightest light you can find preferably direct sunlight. 

There are a LOT of good sights out there, some great ones, and some garbage. Finding one that is right for your hunting situations is the tough part especially if your stuck looking at them online.

For my bows I have Montana Black Gold mounted on them. One is the 4 pin the other a 5. They are about the brightest I found in looking at many different ones. Bottom line is if you can't see the pins, it's way too early or way to late to shoot anyway. They are also very protected against pulling the fiber optic out while getting to and from a stand in the thick woods or brush. The first sight I had was always getting one or another of the fibers pulled out due to being exposed. These are nice and protected. 

They make several models and different pin sizes. I use the .019's on both of my bows as it allows a finer bead, a bit more separation and they are plenty bright for even half-full moon 25yd shooting of hogs silhouetted against the pasture. No other light needed. 

Like I said give them a look over yourself. You eye will be the discerning factor not what name is stamped on the side. 

Good luck.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

my favorite is the swords or spotthoggs if you want to spend the money i personaly think there the best and completley worth it


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

X2 ON THE TOXONICS. THEY ARE ONE OF THE BRIGHTEST THAT I HAVE SEEN AND THEY ALSO COME WITH 2 DIFFERENT PIN SIZES. I HAVE HAD MINE FOR AROUND 2 YEARS AND HAVEN'T BROKEN A FIBER YET......AND I'M NOT EXACTLY GENTLE WITH MY BOW WHEN I'M IN THE WOODS. THERE ARE TONS OF EM OUT THERE AND LOTS OF GOOD ONES, SO GOOD LUCK SEARCHING.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I like Copper John. Very rugged and dependable. Don't cheap out on a sight. Expect to spend in the $70 -$130 range and you will get a good one. A big question is the range you intend to shoot. If you expect the sight to perform well at long yardages of +40 yards then get a sight with a bubble level and third axis adjustment.


----------



## MM Deckhand (Jul 26, 2005)

*SABO*

SABO by Tactical Archery Systems - i like it because of the clear sight picture and i can get on target quicker

www.Tacticalarcherysystems.com


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I just purchased a 5 pin Axion Edge...bright metal protected pins, effective light system if needed, machined aluminum, 2 inch aperture, and dovetail windage and elevation. Was $119 after taxes. 

I shot a cobra sidewinder lighted sight for the last 3 years and was happy with it also: rugged super bright metal pins at around $80 bucks.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the Black Gold as well. Has performed well for my hunitng situations. I added a light to it but have never had to use but I got it just in case.


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

spot hogs are awesome very bright in low light and comes with little light attachment for for briter lights.. and they have lifetime guarantee and very much worth looking into


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I have always used Spott Hogg and loved them, but this year Im going to try a G5 xr-2, I have seen a older friend on our lease who also wears glasses shoot at 20 yards and then after one adjustment shoot 2" groups at 60 yards! Plus the Lakosky's use them! LOL Also I have used team extreme and they are very good and bright too. All my sights have the "purple haze lights" on them or similar products and I practice not just in the day time, but in the late evenings and in pitch dark.

http://thecrush.tv/goods-that-kill


----------

